# Not for sure yet but very close!



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Wahoo! :wahoo: 
As soon as I can find a ride, Pholia Farm KM Cherry Tart is coming to my farm! We're gonna get her bred and I am super excited. 
Omygosh, just so happy! 
She's a beautiful girl and I hope to show her in 2010! 
Mrs. Cadwell was just super nice to talk too and I love their goats.
http://pholiafarm.com/cherry_tart.htm


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

She is lovely, is she bred now? Her bag looks so big?

Congrats!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

She's not bred yet, but she has been in milk since she freshened in april. 
She could use better rear udder attachments, but I really love her general appearance and just couldn't pass her up.  
I am super excited and can't wait to get her home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is a beauty........  :greengrin:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Thankyou both for your nice comments.  Yep, I may have a ride lined up for her to come here mid-january. So plenty of time to 'make sure' she's bred. Super excited---she's going to be here just in time for my birthday! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome...  ...I can't wait... to see kids out of her ...I know they will be very nice.... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool! Congrats on the new doe! Which one of their bucks do you plan to breed her to?


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I wasn't sure at first and I asked her to pick since I haven't seen either Cherry or any of her bucks in person, but I am thinking of asking her to breed Cherry to this guy here: 
http://pholiafarm.com/bucks.htm
+B GCH Piddlin Acres Hit the Bullseye

Dam: Piddlin Acres Fraulin 
Sire: Twin Creeks BW Peaceful Voyage*S


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That would be a good one. It looks like she could use larger teats and he has been proven to pass those big teats to his daughters.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah, and he should add higher rear udder as well. 
Can't wait to get her home!
Mrs. Cadwell said she thinks Cherry was in heat last week, so May-June kids. 
:drool: can't wait.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that whole family is just super nice and helpful. she actually helped me at my first shows as a kid when most others ignored me. they used to live down by us and i'm familiar with most of her older goats. my friend bought her old buck moonstruck and IMO bullseye is a superb buck.. cant go wrongthere


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah she was super nice when i talked with her on the phone today.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Gorgeous doe! And an impressive udder going since April!
Eventually I'd love to get some goats from Pholia, whenever I go to their website and look at the udders I kind of start to drool....  I love that Pholia really shows Nigis can be working dairy goats with awesome milk production -- _and_ look good doing it.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah Pholia is awesome. Their does are hardcore milkers, I really like Puzzle she's got lotz of moonspots. 

Hopefully Cherry is coming to my farm late dec./early jan so I can't wait!


----------

